# Par Meter



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone have or has access to a par meter in the Newmarket area that I could beg/borrow/steal/rent for a day or two?

Would like to check certain areas in my tank where I can place some corals.

Thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ugh...I won't forget the traffic of GTAA and surrounding area and it is especially HELL this time of year.

Contact FragBox or BigShow as, IIRC, rented/loaned with a deposit, PAR meters if you can borrow one locally..

HTH


----------

